# microskiff.com SHIRTS! - ORDER YOURS!



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

1 long sleeve lg
1 short sleeve lg

Thanks!


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

I'll order a couple for Susan...But I need 3X!!!!! Dave


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

> 1 long sleeve lg
> 1 short sleeve lg
> 
> Thanks!


Follow the link... ;D

Dave I got your order! Thanks!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

There. [smiley=hateputer.gif] Are you happy now?


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Shipping has been fixed. Sorry for the delay...

Cheers
Jan


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Man, I hate to be a buzz-kill, but where are these shirts shipping from? $9 shipping for a $9 shirt is tough. 

Maybe we can order several locally and distribute them. If anyone else is game, I could order several, save on the shipping, and meet up with people to collect. 

What do you all think?

-Brian


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

That's a calculation for shipping, box etc. Yea it sucks, but it ain't getting cheaper at $4.15 a gallon for gas. If I had a commercial account and moved a couple thousand boxes a month then it would be a much better rate. 

What I will say is the difference between 1 shirt and 5 shirts for shipping is only a few bucks. You save the more you order! ;D

Also of note, the shipping cost includes home delivery. If this was shipping to a business the cost goes down to just over $6!  Not including box..


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Shirts will now be shipped via USPS. Rate lowered. Now that I saved you money on shipping, go order more than one! ;D

If you have any problems please let me know!

Cheers
Jan

P.S. I am sorry for the screw up. Pay Pal makes you think it's easy to set up. Amazing how this easy system they offer (oh and Pay Pal takes a cut of the action) still takes three separate calls to three different 'service' agents to straighten out.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, thanks Jan, my order's in! 

I think it will look great in fishing report pictures, me wearing my new shirt, holding a fat red, wading next to my new NMZ with shadow graphics, a Carbon Marine pushpole, a Yeti cooler...

I can see it now!

-Brian


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks!

Again sorry for the hick ups! I thank you for your support!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## stickwaver (May 13, 2008)

Ordered mine just now!!! I'll be the only guy in Michigan with one.... come to think of it, I'm the only guy in Michigan with a Gheenoe! Wooo Hooo!!!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks Stick! Once you get your shirt please take some pictures! 

I want to thank everyone for your orders. Sorry about the little snafu in the beginning, but everything is rockin-n-rollin now! 

If you have not ordered your shirt yet don't wait. The popular sizes are going quickly. 

And again this helps keep the lights on at microskiff.com!

Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

Jan,
Any XXXL shirts? No love for the larger folk? ;D


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah.... :'(


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

There will be a premium for the shirts but I will get 5 XXXL long sleeve shirts printed. As soon as I confirm with the screen printer I will let u guys know... 

Jan


----------



## backwaterbandits (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks!!!!  Dave


----------



## Lil_Tate (Dec 18, 2006)

cool. ill order one when u confirm


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Timing to add the larger shirts could not have been better. They were scheduled to print so I have the larger shirts on order and all the shirts will be printed at once. 

Cheers
Jan


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

> cool. ill order one when u confirm



he said 5X not circus tent.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> There will be a premium for the shirts but I will get 5 XXXL long sleeve shirts printed. As soon as I confirm with the screen printer I will let u guys know...
> 
> Jan


Jan 

If there is a minimum for the triple jumbo size, I will do a couple.ust post or PM me the price for the extra material


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

I ordered 5 XXXL shirts... Thought that would be enough?

Do I need to order more?


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> I ordered 5 XXXL shirts... Thought that would be enough?
> 
> Do I need to order more?


Well, if those 5 are spoken for then add two, if not I will take 1 or 2 of the five if not already spoken for.


----------



## the_shadow (Jul 24, 2008)

xxl? i need room to grow


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

XXL are available to be ordered now. ;D

ORDER SHIRTS


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

You can now order the XXXL shirts...

Cheers
Jan

ORDER SHIRTS


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> You can now order the XXXL shirts...
> 
> Cheers
> Jan
> ...


             [smiley=dankk2.gif] [smiley=smilie-applause.gif]
Thanks order placed, price difference not a premium just need to pay for the extra material.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

only 1 XXXL shirt left. ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Ordered mine a couple of days ago!


----------



## kicker (Dec 16, 2006)

Hey Jan, can I just come get the shirts from you instead of shipping?


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Capt Jan,

If you get paid upfront and want to leave the shirts at my office the broward,dade and most of palm beach guys can stop by here durring regular working hours (regular not like yours).


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Update: Due to the requested XXXL shirts I was able to have the printing of the shirts delayed until we could get the larger shirts in and printed all at once. I will pick up the shirts tomorrow and start shipping them out!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

All orders to date as of noon have shipped!

Again Thank You for your support! 

I am down to 1 XXXL but all other sizes I have plenty of stock!

Cheers
Jan


----------



## OhNoMrBill (May 21, 2008)

I'm going to wait until the next rally and get a camping site next to deerfly and see if he offers one of the two shirts he won to me.


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

Jan 

Thanks for getting ths shirts out so promptly, look good


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Jan, 

do you know when you'll get more short sleeve xxl's in


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

CaptSnook - Thanks! 

ucfsae81 - I don't know if I will have any XXL Short Sleeve... I need to sell the current inventory before I reorder. The long sleeves are nice though :wink: :wink: a long sleeve would look good on you! LOL


Cheers
Capt. Jan


----------



## CaptSnook (May 11, 2008)

> CaptSnook - Thanks!
> 
> ucfsae81 - I don't know if I will have any XXL Short Sleeve... I need to sell the current inventory before I reorder. The long sleeves are nice though :wink: :wink: a long sleeve would look good on you!  LOL
> 
> ...


Yes the long sleeves are realy nice. I even think Capt Jan ironed 'em before shipping


----------



## Kemo (Jun 22, 2008)

Got mine today. Thanks.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Got Mine  ... 

now I gotta plan my "Shirt Mods" jack plate ...casting deck ...


Dave


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Got mine today! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif]

Cool!


----------



## Garry (Dec 14, 2006)

Sophie and I got ours today!!! Awesome shirts!


----------

